# stunned



## amplify

Today totally unexpected I received a letter from my Dr saying I maybe diabetic and need further tests, an appointment booked in 2 weeks.  I'm really struggling as I'm not feeling well.  I've no idea what I should be eating and the amount of information on the web is confusing as I don't know any of my levels or types.


----------



## auntiejude

Don't worry too much, now you know what may be wrong if you're not feeling 100%. You're obviously not in immediate danger.
For an easy start you can try reducing your carbohydrate intake - cut back on sugar and starch such as white bread, potatoes, pasta, rice etc, and add more leafy veg and protein. 
You're most likely Type 2, which means you're producing insulin but your body has become resistant to it so can't use it the way non-diabetics can. My nurse described it as having a rusty lock - insulin is the key but if the lock (sugar metabolism) is rusty the key can't work properly. 
Get reading, there is a sticky in this forum which is a great help.


----------



## amplify

Thank you AuntieJude, I'm just stunned.  I've been feeling tired and dizzy for months.  I went to the Dr originally because I have been aneamic before....  Blood tests last week.  Phoned up for the results on Monday.  All normal.  Came home to a letter this afternoon and diabetes.  I'm hot and shiverring at the same time, as well as being dizzy.  Thanks for the tips.I had chicken salad for tea.  Is muesli no added suger OK tomorrow for breakfast?


----------



## Lilian

The first thing would be to lower your carbohydrate intake.   If you have cereal and toast for breakfast cut that out and have something like an egg or two, some bacon, mushrooms and a tomato and do not be afraid to fry them but in butter or the bacon fat.      Have a piece of meat or chicken for lunch with some salad, you can make it more substantial by adding some beans to the salad, a couple of small boiled potatoes in their skins would be OK  and real mayonnaise dressing.   Same for dinner, some meat or poultry with a choice of vegetables.   The vegetables that grow above ground are better than those that grow below, although you can add onion, beetroot, celeriac type veg to your meals.   It is mainly the grains you should be cutting out.    Even the wholemeal ones, which are better, are still very starchy.   The fat and fibre just makes them release slower to help avoid spikes.    Do not go for products marked low fat as they are usually much higher in carbohydrates.    Be more wary of carbohydrates than fats.   Shopping is made much easier as you only need to buy from the outside aisles.    Try to keep away from manufactured stuff.   If it is the diabetes making you feel unwell, if you eat like this for a few days you will start to feel better.    Food is not the only reason for blood glucose rising, but it is a big part of it.   I think everyone, diabetic or not, should eat a diabetic way, because it is really just good healthy eating.    At least for these two weeks when you have no medication keep away from all cakes, pies, confectionery, bought sauces, and also keep away from foods marked for diabetics (although I believe the manufacturers are no longer going to label their foods this way any more),   You can have cheese as well.     So basically it is meat, poultry, eggs, cheese, bacon, vegetables and salads.   If you must have fruit make it raspberries, strawberries or other berries as they have less sugar in them, but keep them down to small portions.    Look more to what you can eat rather than what you can't as a positive attitude goes a long way.     

If you are given the opportunity of going on an EXPERT course TAKE IT.   I cannot emphasise strongly enough how very helpful and useful this course is.    After that YOU will be the expert on diabetes.     If it is not mentioned, then ask about it.   .Be wary of what the dietician tells you.     Some are still in the old way of thinking (base meals on carbohydrates) which common sense will tell you must be wrong.    After all type 2s are mainly highly insulin resistant.   Even type 1's it is now thought should watch their carbohydrates as well.


----------



## Lilian

No added sugar muesli is still extremely high in carbohydrates so no, muesli is definitely out of the question.    It has dried fruits in it (which is basically pure sugar) and the cereal is also carbohydrate.     The only cereal which is OK for a diabetic is porridge oats (not the instant) the whole type that you have to cook.    The lactose in milk is carbohydrate too so you would need to cook your porridge with half milk half water and use sweeteners unless you do it the Scottish way with salt.    .


----------



## amplify

Thank you so very much Lilian for your guiding words.  I will follow them wisely.  Very interesting about low fat food.  I had no idea.  Tbh I had no idea about anything and will learn.  Certainly I will do what I can and if I get a chance to take a course I will.  I have no energy.  Work is so difficult because I am tired, can't concentrate and I'm dizzy.  I often come in from work and go straight to bed.  Because I'm tired I don't cook and eat rubbish,  you can see how I've been managing these last few months.  I will restock the fridge tomorrow following your advice.  Thankfully I found this forum,  I feel so alone.  Thank you


----------



## Lilian

Carbohydrates need insulin, protein needs a very little (unless you eat masses of it), but fat does not need any insulin.

Your body can work on two kinds of fuel.   One is carbohydrate and the other is fat.    So if carbs need insulin and fat does not it stands to reason using fat as fuel is better for someone whose insulin is compromised in some way or another.   The way to changing over from carbohydrate burning to fat burning is to change the diet to low carb high fat way of eating.


----------



## amplify

I can see I have so much to learn.  I have obviously been eating totally all the wrong foods.  I have a mega sugar craving.  Obviously since opening the letter my views have changed.  I have also ordered some diabetes tests from amazon as I'm having to wait 2 weeks for a drs appointment.  Thank you again Lilian.


----------



## Lilian

I promise you as your blood glucose goes down you will start to feel better, less tired and with more energy.   You will then be in a much better state to take this all in better.    It is very confusing at first but start one step at a time.   Do not despair that you will never be able to have a treat again.   You will but you will learn how to incorporate it in your diet, but you will also learn better substitutes.    But first to get you feeling better it is to concentrate on getting your blood glucose down.    So keep to the salads, try olive oil and lemon dressing or real mayonnaise.   Keep to the poultry, fish, eggs, cheese, meat.  Do not worry too much about the fat content.    Breakfast is just another meal and does not have to be "breakfast" food.    Last nights left over chicken is good if you do not want to cook.    Hard boiled eggs.   Keep in fridge if you get a bit peckish and need a snack.     Oh by the way, if you keep to a low carb high fat diet you will not feel so hungry.    Carbohydrates make you crave more carbohydrates, but fat keeps food in the stomach longer and therefore you are not so hungry for longer.      Do not eat just because you think you should.    If you are not hungry then do not eat it will not do you any harm.   What you must avoid though is when you do eat you do not eat twice as much to make up for it.    At one time it was thought a little and often was best but it is now thought that the longer we can go without eating is better.      Exercise has a very important part to play in lowering blood glucose.    So if you are able get some more exercise in.   It does not have to be the gym  type exercise.   It is little things like instead of parking near the shop park the furthest way away.    Instead of going up the lift take the stairs.  Anything to keep your body moving as much as possible.


----------



## amplify

I have one more day at work and then holidays so I can concentrate on my diet then and eating the right foods.I am going to have a big clear out and restock.  I jjust want to feel normal again.  My symptoms are now making sense and I can put to diabetes.  I recently bought a fitbit to spur me to walk more, I think it has a bit but not 10k steps per day.  I am happy to exercise more if I have the energy, I just need to get a break in this cycle.....  Thank you


----------



## Lilian

Is the test you ordered a meter, finger pricking gadget, lancets and strips?    If so, remember only to prick your finger at the side and not the pad, and use more the outside three fingers.     I have found that here (Essex) they will not give you a meter or prescribe testing strips unless you are on insulin.    Saves them money.    But it is very useful to have, especially when newly diagnosed because you are then able to see for yourself the correlation between certain foods and/or quantities of them that affect you.   Certain foods affect people in different ways.    Keep well away from fruit juice as they are very high in sugar.    Get your vitamins from your vegetables.    By the way cauliflower mash is a very good substitute for potato mash, especially with a bit of butter on it.     I love a pizza omelette, which is an omelette with pizza filling on it.


----------



## Ljc

Hi Amplify welcome from me. I see you have already been given lots of good advice.
Mine is easy to say but ATM will be hard for you to do,  try not to panic , If you are diabetic no matter what type (their are a few) you can lead a perfectly normal life and with a little care a good long one too
We have perfectly well people on here who've had diabetes for 50 years .  People who run marathons , mad cyclists  and lots more.
We have a large forum on carbs recipes etc that might give you some ideas on meals and  substitutes for higher carb things like potatoes rice etc
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/
If you are diabetic once your BGs(blood glucose ) levels come down you will start to feel better.
Ask as many question as you need to
And please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lilian

By the way, do not do juicing.    Juicing breaks down the fibres - which a diabetic needs because it helps stop BG (blood glucose) spikes.    It concentrates the carbohydrates in the vegetables and therefore the carbs are higher than they would be if you ate them as vegetables.     If you eat vegetables as they are then the carbohydrate in them does not need to be counted.


----------



## amplify

My typical day is cereal & fruit juice for breakfast.  Sandwich, white bread, crisps and yoghurt.  Maybe choc biscuit.  Apple or melon to snack on.  Then tea which could be anything and I mean anything because I'm shattered, its anything nor necessarily a meal.  I have a sweet tooth so have sweet things on top.

Now I will change!  Too right!

I ordered a strip tester.

Thanks to you all, I definitely will be back with more questions and updates.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Hi Amplify, and welcome to the forum. Lillian has given you great advice. Sadly, the medical profession have a lot of catching up to do. A low carb high fat (LCHF) diet can help you lose weight and lower cholesterol. I know it sounds mad, but it works. It's carbs that are the baddies, not the fat.


----------



## amplify

Thanks all, quick update.
Feeling terrible today.  I've taken so many days off as holidays.  Today is my last day for a week.  I brought my blood tests forward to tomorrow so at least I will get some information soon.
I had yoghurt and apple for breakfast and will have salad for lunch.  Still extremely wobbly and can't concentrate at all.  I have trouble sitting at my desk.


----------



## pottersusan

Hi amplify
Welcome. Don't feel alone. everyone on here is very helpful and supportive. You've already had some great advice. I've done more cooking since I became diabetic than in the rest of my life! Most of those ready meals are packed with carbs, which are bad news. For instant food that doesn't affect me too badly I eat New Covent garden Goan spicy chicken and lentil soup. The lentils are slow release carbs so have a less catastrophic effect on my system.


----------



## Copepod

Welcome to the forum, amplify. Things will become clearer, especially once you get a diagnosis and work out a plan of action - that's you adn your GP together. It's likely to include lowering carbohydrate content of your diet, perhaps lowering calories overall if you are overweight (I'm not assuming, but 80% of people diagnosed with type 2 diabetes are overweight at time of diagnosis), increasing physical activity levels (anythig you enjoy - walking, cycling, energetic gardening, dancing, running, swimming, gym, table tennis - anything really) and perhaps medication.


----------



## bilbie

You've had some good ideas. This is also what I would have liked to know from day one. I would cut the Sugars including fruit/juice and Starches, including breads, pasta, rice, potato etc

This gives a simple overview to how it works for me. The more carbs I eat the more carbs I want. They don’t give up easy and it’s biochemical

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEayi6IBjZw&list=PLCD72F4109EDC4BD8&index=6 

an introduction to low carb
https://www.verywell.com/low-carb-diets-4014695 

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Jonsi

amplify said:


> My typical day is cereal & fruit juice for breakfast.  Sandwich, white bread, crisps and yoghurt.  Maybe choc biscuit.  Apple or melon to snack on.  Then tea which could be anything and I mean anything because I'm shattered, its anything nor necessarily a meal.  I have a sweet tooth so have sweet things on top.


Hi amplify ...welcome.
My breakfast was pretty similar to yours. I now don't have the fruit juice ...it may be classed as healthy but mebbe not the best for the likes of us. I still have cereal but I mix all bran (the lowest carb one I could find in the supermarket) with porridge oats and just add milk. I have a sandwich for lunch (Burgen bread - I like it and it's lower in carbs than white), an apple and a can of zero cal fizz. I've abandoned the crisps altogether (but will sneak a few Pringles once in a while). Evening meal is heavier on the protein than the veg - more meat, less potatoes. I've avoided the chocs, sweets and biscuits (I couldn't just eat the one - it had to be at least 6!) for ages now. I always knew Ice Cream sent my levels sky high so there's 3 tubs of it in my fridge looking for a good home.
I now snack on nuts that I buy from Lidl...

It's a long, slow road, frustrating as hell and most definitely not smooth but with the sort of help you'll find here you won't be doing it alone.


----------



## Carolg

amplify said:


> I can see I have so much to learn.  I have obviously been eating totally all the wrong foods.  I have a mega sugar craving.  Obviously since opening the letter my views have changed.  I have also ordered some diabetes tests from amazon as I'm having to wait 2 weeks for a drs appointment.  Thank you again Lilian.


Hi there and welcome to forum. I was drinking gallons of high juice before diagnosed in November. It was a change for me, but body must have been screaming for glucose. The Expert course is brilliant and breaks everything down to simple. Don't beat yourself up about your past diet, and ask lots of questions here. Good luck Carol


----------



## Carolg

Lilian said:


> Is the test you ordered a meter, finger pricking gadget, lancets and strips?    If so, remember only to prick your finger at the side and not the pad, and use more the outside three fingers.     I have found that here (Essex) they will not give you a meter or prescribe testing strips unless you are on insulin.    Saves them money.    But it is very useful to have, especially when newly diagnosed because you are then able to see for yourself the correlation between certain foods and/or quantities of them that affect you.   Certain foods affect people in different ways.    Keep well away from fruit juice as they are very high in sugar.    Get your vitamins from your vegetables.    By the way cauliflower mash is a very good substitute for potato mash, especially with a bit of butter on it.     I love a pizza omelette, which is an omelette with pizza filling on it.


Pizza omelette sounds great. Will try that


----------



## Carolg

amplify said:


> My typical day is cereal & fruit juice for breakfast.  Sandwich, white bread, crisps and yoghurt.  Maybe choc biscuit.  Apple or melon to snack on.  Then tea which could be anything and I mean anything because I'm shattered, its anything nor necessarily a meal.  I have a sweet tooth so have sweet things on top.
> 
> Now I will change!  Too right!
> 
> I ordered a strip tester.
> 
> Thanks to you all, I definitely will be back with more questions and updates.


Could you make enough for 2 meals to save energy?


----------



## Carolg

amplify said:


> Thanks all, quick update.
> Feeling terrible today.  I've taken so many days off as holidays.  Today is my last day for a week.  I brought my blood tests forward to tomorrow so at least I will get some information soon.
> I had yoghurt and apple for breakfast and will have salad for lunch.  Still extremely wobbly and can't concentrate at all.  I have trouble sitting at my desk.


Hi amplify. When I was diagnosed, had 7 weeks off sick, and realised how tired and unwell I was. It got better. I just had to accept that I couldn't do my work, and had to be kind to myself for a change


----------



## amplify

Thanks I really feel like going to the Drs right now.  But I will see the nurse tomorrow so hold on.


----------



## Jonsi

Carolg said:


> Hi amplify. When I was diagnosed, had 7 weeks off sick, and realised how tired and unwell I was. It got better. I just had to accept that I couldn't do my work, and had to be kind to myself for a change


Before I was prescribed Humulin and just on oral meds, I saw the practice nurse for a routine check up. She asked how I was and I replied that I was incredibly tired, falling asleep at the drop of a hat, no energy to do anything and would win Olympic Gold if peeing several times a day was a competitive sport. She did the usual checks and sent me for blood tests the next day. A few days later the practice called and said they'd made an appointment  with the DSN for me the next day so "_be there_". I turned up and saw the practice nurse as I was waiting. She said "_I'm not surprised you're tired..._" she said "..._you have syrup running through your veins, not blood!_"


----------



## amplify

Oh crikey, were they able to help you that day?  I'm thinking about going this afternoon and waiting


----------



## Northerner

amplify said:


> Oh crikey, were they able to help you that day?  I'm thinking about going this afternoon and waiting


Hi amplify, welcome to the forum  Try not to panic - you have already made progress and learned a lot from our helpful members!  If diabetes is confirmed, and it is Type 2, then you should think of it more of a marathon than a sprint - moving at a sensible pace where you can take things in and adapt to the 'new you'. It has to be sustainable, and the benefits will come, but you don't have to feel that you need to completely change everything overnight. Let us know how you get on at your appointment


----------



## Lilian

There is a book called carbs and calories, and also an app with the same name.   The app has pictures of the foods as well to get some idea of the portion sizes, e.g. a very small portion of cereal has much less carbs than a large portion, but without weighing it is hard to judge.    You will be surprised that some things you thought would have low carbs actually have high and ones you thought high are much lower.   Also if you familiarise yourself with the carbs of what you are eating you will see what needs to be changed or tweaked.    You can also put in your own foods.   For example I like a glass of Kefir but it was not in there.    I added it in, put the nutritional values in (from the carton) for the size glass I usually have, and took a photograph of it.  I can now see the size of the portion in the glass which corresponds with the calories and carbs.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Lilian said:


> Carbohydrates need insulin, protein needs a very little (unless you eat masses of it), but fat does not need any insulin.
> 
> Your body can work on two kinds of fuel.   One is carbohydrate and the other is fat.    So if carbs need insulin and fat does not it stands to reason using fat as fuel is better for someone whose insulin is compromised in some way or another.   The way to changing over from carbohydrate burning to fat burning is to change the diet to low carb high fat way of eating.


Hi Amplify and welcome to the forum.  I was in the same state when I was diagnosed, but the help I've found on this site has helped me to get everything under control.  Lilian's summary (above) is excellent.  She's a brick.  Hope you manage to enjoy your holiday as well as putting it to good use restocking your fridge and reorganising your diet/exercise routine.


----------



## amplify

Thank you!!!!!  I felt a lot better after another apple and just before lunch.  Still not brilliant (wobbly) but not falling over.  Lunch involves turkey salad with egg.  I feel a bit on a high now.  Still dizzy.  

I have only told my mum and a friend so I really do appreciate your help


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I'm a glass half full sort of person...so I take the view that being diagnosed T2 was a wakeup call and the kick in the pants I needed to improve my health. It seems to be having the same effect on you...so keep at it my lovely.


----------



## Jonsi

amplify said:


> Oh crikey, were they able to help you that day?  I'm thinking about going this afternoon and waiting


I must admit that my GP practice is very, very good to me and I've rarely had to wait long for anything. Might be something to do with me being in Wales or it might just be because they're very, very good. The Hospital otoh...hmmm


----------



## amplify

I just checked the results Hpa1c 60 from the blood test.  More tests tomorrow


----------



## Jonsi

Hi amplify ...60's not the bestest of numbers but it sure as heck isn't the worstest either _(4,206.6 is apparently)._

This isn't a time to panic about numbers, wait and see what the other tests reveal because the Drs need to see a bigger picture. I know (and understand) how stressful this time can be for you - you may be about to have a major change to your lifestyle that you aren't in control of ...yet - but it's certainly not the end of the world. A HbA1c of 60 equates to 7.6 in the 'old' measurements which is only a little bit elevated from where it should be. I know that HbA1c isn't quite the same as daily BG tests but *my* BG this morning was 7.5, and just three months ago *my* HbA1c was 128 !!

Important thing now is to stay calm, remember to breathe, don't feel pressured to say you understand if you don't when the Dr tells you what's what and what's next. If you have any questions ask them, either ask the Dr, the Diabetic Specialist Nurse (DSN) or ask them here. Loads of good people here with lots of experience (some of it earned the painful way) who are happy to help. Nobody in their right mind wants Diabetes but, hey ho, we have it so now we do the best we can with it. It doesn't mean that your life suddenly stops, it'll just change a bit that's all.

you'll be alright


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Jonsi said:


> Hi amplify ...60's not the bestest of numbers but it sure as heck isn't the worstest either _(4,206.6 is apparently)._
> 
> This isn't a time to panic about numbers, wait and see what the other tests reveal because the Drs need to see a bigger picture. I know (and understand) how stressful this time can be for you - you may be about to have a major change to your lifestyle that you aren't in control of ...yet - but it's certainly not the end of the world. A HbA1c of 60 equates to 7.6 in the 'old' measurements which is only a little bit elevated from where it should be. I know that HbA1c isn't quite the same as daily BG tests but *my* BG this morning was 7.5, and just three months ago *my* HbA1c was 128 !!
> 
> Important thing now is to stay calm, remember to breathe, don't feel pressured to say you understand if you don't when the Dr tells you what's what and what's next. If you have any questions ask them, either ask the Dr, the Diabetic Specialist Nurse (DSN) or ask them here. Loads of good people here with lots of experience (some of it earned the painful way) who are happy to help. Nobody in their right mind wants Diabetes but, hey ho, we have it so now we do the best we can with it. It doesn't mean that your life suddenly stops, it'll just change a bit that's all.
> 
> you'll be alright


What a lovely reassuring post Jonsi.  If ever I have a problem...I'm coming to you.


----------



## amplify

Thank you Marsbartoastie and Johnsi.  It sounds like your counts are in the right direction and you both seem so calm.  I hope to get there soon, still light headed and the world is wobbly.  I feel absolutely terrible.  Salmon salad for tea


----------



## Ljc

Hey your HB1ac isn't  too bad at all really. Mine was a lot higher when I was first diagnosed  think it was 15 in old money.
When your glucose meter arrives ,it will help you gain better control of your BG levels as you will be able to see how high some foods make you go enabling you to make informed changes.


----------



## SB2015

Your Hba1c is definitely not way out and it makes me think that they have the correct diagnosis (ie T2 rather T1).  Also at that level it seems that they have caught it early so as others have said a wake up call and now you will get regular MOTs and on here loads of support to help you manage your condition.  Just keep asking.


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp

Hiya,
I'm realatively new to 'it' and very new to the forum!
There is some really good advice here. I had no symptoms at all so it's not as though I hoped to feel better as  I know you will. For me my journey is 3 elements so far, eat healthily - and yes I do still eat the carbs, but much less than I did (and no really crap ones - currently), and doing loads more exercise, and both of these have helped me loose all the weight I needed to!
I too'invested' in a Fitbit - best thing I did! Shows my activity levels and stops me being lazy! Smashing 10,000 steps most days and burning between 3 to 4,000 calories a day! - I really can't believe just how many calories something as easy and enjoyable as cycling burns!
Good luck and sure you  feel better soon.


----------



## amplify

Thanks for your inputs, they haven't said anything about t1 or t2.  There's so much to learn.  I had my salmon salad and went for a walk.  Room is spinning now.  Blood test tomorrow but I don't expect it to be any different seeing as in only found out last night.  My mother is in denial. 

I am following Lilian's advice for breakfast bacon, mushrooms and egg or yoghurt and berries.  See what I feel like.  Gone are my coco pops.  

I am going to try and do 8-10k steps tomorrow too.


----------



## amplify

Anyone know how long before room stops spinning?

Thanks, everyone is really helpful and friendly


----------



## Ljc

amplify said:


> Anyone know how long before room stops spinning?
> 
> Thanks, everyone is really helpful and friendly


Hi. I'm wondering if you also have a virus/ infection that is causing you to feel so rough. It would be worth discussing your symptoms with a GP.


----------



## amplify

I went to the work nurse a few weeks ago with this spinning, she said make a drs appointment which I did and had to wait a week. Then Dr said I need another appointment for bloods and had to wait. Then last night diagnosis.  The room has been spinning for so long now.  I have an appointment with a nurse tomorrow for more tests....


----------



## Marsbartoastie

nomore_Col_Blimp said:


> Hiya,
> I'm realatively new to 'it' and very new to the forum!
> There is some really good advice here. I had no symptoms at all so it's not as though I hoped to feel better as  I know you will. For me my journey is 3 elements so far, eat healthily - and yes I do still eat the carbs, but much less than I did (and no really crap ones - currently), and doing loads more exercise, and both of these have helped me loose all the weight I needed to!
> I too'invested' in a Fitbit - best thing I did! Shows my activity levels and stops me being lazy! Smashing 10,000 steps most days and burning between 3 to 4,000 calories a day! - I really can't believe just how many calories something as easy and enjoyable as cycling burns!
> Good luck and sure you  feel better soon.


Yay!!!  Another cyclist.  Have you seen Matt Cycle's posts?  Congratulations on your achievements and it's good to have you around.


----------



## Northerner

amplify said:


> I went to the work nurse a few weeks ago with this spinning, she said make a drs appointment which I did and had to wait a week. Then Dr said I need another appointment for bloods and had to wait. Then last night diagnosis.  The room has been spinning for so long now.  I have an appointment with a nurse tomorrow for more tests....


Have they actually said anything about the spinning/dizziness? If not, do mention it as it may not be related to high blood sugar levels. Do you know what your blood pressure is like? Hope your appointment goes well today


----------



## amplify

Hi, just a quick update...
I went back to the nurse for blood tests and was in a right state about the dizziness.  I saw the emergency dr who gave me some tablets for balance.  Not sure they are working so back to Drs this week.
Diabetes has been confirmed and soonest appointment I can get with nurse is 15th sept so I'm just doing my own thing.  Bit worrying!
Anyone any advice on the kind of things I'm eating:
Breakfast - shreddies with a small banana
Lunch - could be something like bacon, egg and mushroom although yesterday I had bread for the first time (brown)
Snacks - fruit and nuts
Evening meal - stir fry with prawns or chicken - sauce but no rice
Dessert - onken yoghurt with blackberries
Drinks through the day - coffee White no sugar.  Soda water with robinsons no added sugar lemon.

Anyone see any obvious no no's?

Dr has signed me off for a couple of weeks with the dizziness. 

Many thanks


----------



## Owen

Ditch the shreddies


----------



## amplify

Owen said:


> Ditch the shreddies



Thanks - and I thought they would be ok.  Just goes to show.  Thank you very much


----------



## Marsbartoastie

amplify said:


> Hi, just a quick update...
> I went back to the nurse for blood tests and was in a right state about the dizziness.  I saw the emergency dr who gave me some tablets for balance.  Not sure they are working so back to Drs this week.
> Diabetes has been confirmed and soonest appointment I can get with nurse is 15th sept so I'm just doing my own thing.  Bit worrying!
> Anyone any advice on the kind of things I'm eating:
> Breakfast - shreddies with a small banana
> Lunch - could be something like bacon, egg and mushroom although yesterday I had bread for the first time (brown)
> Snacks - fruit and nuts
> Evening meal - stir fry with prawns or chicken - sauce but no rice
> Dessert - onken yoghurt with blackberries
> Drinks through the day - coffee White no sugar.  Soda water with robinsons no added sugar lemon.
> 
> Anyone see any obvious no no's?
> 
> Dr has signed me off for a couple of weeks with the dizziness.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Amp

You seem to be off to a flying start.  However, I can see a few ways you could tweak your current menu:

Shreddies and banana is a carb rich combo for breko.  I'd bin that and have something from the trad breko menu of bacon, eggs, sausage, toms etc...or my personal favourite, porridge made with whole milk.
If you want to eat bread...try the LIDL protein roll.
Do you _really _need a pudding every day?  I understand that it's something many of us have become accustomed to, but it isn't really necessary.  Why not just have one when you're eating out or on special occasions.  Over a year, say, cutting out that one factor will give you a massive carb/cal reduction.

I hope this doesn't sound preachy...I'm trying to be supportive.

Keep at it mate and let us know how things are progressing.


----------



## Owen

amplify said:


> Thanks - and I thought they would be ok.  Just goes to show.  Thank you very much


Natural yogurt with nuts and strawberries is great. I just a sprinkling of Lizzies low sugar granola. Bacon and eggs is great. Cereal is not so good.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Owen said:


> Ditch the shreddies


You beat me to it Owen.  I must have been typing when you got that one in under the radar


----------



## amplify

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hi Amp
> 
> You seem to be off to a flying start.  However, I can see a few ways you could tweak your current menu:
> 
> Shreddies and banana is a carb rich combo for breko.  I'd bin that and have something from the trad breko menu of bacon, eggs, sausage, toms etc...or my personal favourite, porridge made with whole milk.
> If you want to eat bread...try the LIDL protein roll.
> Do you _really _need a pudding every day?  I understand that it's something many of us have become accustomed to, but it isn't really necessary.  Why not just have one when you're eating out or on special occasions.  Over a year, say, cutting out that one factor will give you a massive carb/cal reduction.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound preachy...I'm trying to be supportive.
> 
> Keep at it mate and let us know how things are progressing.


Thank you very much Marsbartoastie.  No this isn't preachy it's exactly what I need!!!  Great advice - thanks


----------



## amplify

Marsbartoastie said:


> You beat me to it Owen.  I must have been typing when you got that one in under the radar


Haha it's so funny - I thought I was doing good as I used to either have coco pops or crunchy nut cornflakes.  Pre diagnoses obviously.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

amplify said:


> Haha it's so funny - I thought I was doing good as I used to either have coco pops or crunchy nut cornflakes.  Pre diagnoses obviously.


Hey...we're all on a learning curve


----------



## Owen

I add cinnamon to flahavans porridge, and chuck in some frozen berries. I now prefer it to any cereal. I used to be a crunchy nut.


----------



## amplify

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hey...we're all on a learning curve


Oh boy - too right!
At the moment I'm enjoying eating healthy.  Well trying to.
I've tried to increase my walking but that's proving a tad harder.  I need to get my head around 10k steps per day.  I've done it but I know how much is involved with that.  I'm not wimping out - just thinking logically.  I even thought about getting a treadmill in the garage.  My plan instead is to do some of these indoor exercises.  There's loads on YouTube so I won't get bored.


----------



## amplify

Owen said:


> I add cinnamon to flahavans porridge, and chuck in some frozen berries. I now prefer it to any cereal. I used to be a crunchy nut.


Sound delish Owen - I will try it.

Crunchy nut  lol


----------



## amplify

Oh I remember now I've ordered a soup maker too so keen to start healthy soup options which I can take to work instead of salads


----------



## Owen

amplify said:


> Oh I remember now I've ordered a soup maker too so keen to start healthy soup options which I can take to work instead of salads


I dusted off the slow cooker. Stews and home made curries with cauliflower rice or just vegetables instead of rice.


----------



## Jonsi

Owen said:


> Ditch the shreddies


that phrase could be wrong on so many levels 

sound advice tho'


----------



## amplify

Owen said:


> I dusted off the slow cooker. Stews and home made curries with cauliflower rice or just vegetables instead of rice.


Great I've a slow cooker and love it.  Will go and check out the receipe forum.

Not keen on cauliflower in any form but happy to go without rice


----------



## Owen

Just having a debate with my mushroom hating daughter, about to make s sausage casserole. Mushrooms, Swede, carrots and cherry tomatoes.


----------



## amplify

Ooh sausage casserole sounds nice.
I love mushrooms - hate tomatoes and swedes


----------



## Jonsi

amplify said:


> Ooh sausage casserole sounds nice.
> I love mushrooms - hate tomatoes and swedes


I dislike tomatoes (unless its a sauce on beans or pasta) and I detest Mushrooms ...but have always found the Swedes to be a polite and friendly nation with an excellent grasp of English. I also drive one of their cars


----------



## Mark Parrott

My go to breakfast at the moment is ham & scrambled eggs. So quick & easy & carb free. I also make my own low carb puddings using almond flour or coconut flour instead of the usual wheat based flour. Also chocolate with high cocoa content is fine (70% at least) but don't over do it.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

You guys are enjoying this too much!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

amplify said:


> Great I've a slow cooker and love it.  Will go and check out the receipe forum.
> 
> Not keen on cauliflower in any form but happy to go without rice


Try blending cooked cauliflower to a creamy mash consistency and add some cream cheese (with or without garlic and herbs) or butter + a bit of salt and pepper.  It's delicious.  Lots of people who aren't keen on cauliflower (and I'm one of them) really like this.


----------



## Angelofthemarches

Carolg said:


> Hi amplify. When I was diagnosed, had 7 weeks off sick, and realised how tired and unwell I was. It got better. I just had to accept that I couldn't do my work, and had to be kind to myself for a change


I've just been diagnosed and am in a bit of a state of shock. Since I had the first bloods done 7 days ago I have gone onto a low carb diet and have found it surprisingly Ok so far. Am kicking myself - my dad was type 2 diabetic and I am overweight and 59 years old.  Think it came on over the last 3 years when I started a very full on teaching job where I was very stressed and had hours and hours of marking (ie too much sitting down!)
Have been trying to exercise every day but just feel so completely exhausted all the time.
Any tips gratefully appreciated!!


----------



## grovesy

Welcome!


----------



## Angelofthemarches

Thanks grovesey - am already finding people's reactions interesting. For one thing the exhaustion i am getting makes it difficult for me to walk 15 mins without stopping whereas 3 years ago I was walking easily over 3 miles a day in addition to work. But people say things like, oh, just go to bed early!
I guess it's going to take a while to get the eating and exercise sorted.


----------



## Ljc

Angelofthemarches said:


> Thanks grovesey - am already finding people's reactions interesting. For one thing the exhaustion i am getting makes it difficult for me to walk 15 mins without stopping whereas 3 years ago I was walking easily over 3 miles a day in addition to work. But people say things like, oh, just go to bed early!
> I guess it's going to take a while to get the eating and exercise sorted.


Hi Welcome. I'm afraid they won't be able to get it, it's not the normal tiredness that they know about.   Have you been put on any meds for diabetes ? As your BGs (blood glucose) levels come down you should start to feel less tired and have more energy.
Have you been given a meter so you can test your BGs, sadly unless you're on certain meds it's unlikely you will be given one, if this is the case providing you can afford to fund one yourself , the SD Codefree meter and test strips is the cheapest one to fund that we know of, other brands test strips are much dearer don't forget to claim vat exemption, we use mmol/L measurement in uk
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/


----------



## Angelofthemarches

Also, another query: my daughter is vegan and while I want to keep including eggs and cheese in my diet, when she is home I wanted to make some meals we can both have. But I think if I am having a low carb diet, pulses are not recommended and I'm not sure of other sources of protein.


----------



## Robin

Angelofthemarches said:


> Also, another query: my daughter is vegan and while I want to keep including eggs and cheese in my diet, when she is home I wanted to make some meals we can both have. But I think if I am having a low carb diet, pulses are not recommended and I'm not sure of other sources of protein.


I find pulses are fine, and don't affect my blood sugar too much, because they are so slow release. It's just a question of experimenting to see if you can tolerate them.


----------



## grovesy

Sometimes it how much of something you have that can have an affect!


----------



## Martin Canty

grovesy said:


> Sometimes it how much of something you have that can have an affect!


You can mitigate the impact of some carbs by increasing the fat intake (slows the adsorption rate of the carbs though in the end you will still have the same amount of carbs). Also there are many good sources or protein out there.... I have not tried it (yet) but Nutritional Yeast looks promising especially if it's enriched with B12 (which I think that vegans tend to be missing from their diet)


----------



## SB2015

Angelofthemarches said:


> I've just been diagnosed and am in a bit of a state of shock. Since I had the first bloods done 7 days ago I have gone onto a low carb diet and have found it surprisingly Ok so far. Am kicking myself - my dad was type 2 diabetic and I am overweight and 59 years old. Think it came on over the last 3 years when I started a very full on teaching job where I was very stressed and had hours and hours of marking (ie too much sitting down!)



Limit your marking so that it does not take up the whole evening.  I found quite a few tricks to avoid hors of marking and in the end the processes that the students followed as they got more involved in peer assessment were a lot more profitable for them, and I was a lot less tired!!


----------



## Radders

Angelofthemarches said:


> Also, another query: my daughter is vegan and while I want to keep including eggs and cheese in my diet, when she is home I wanted to make some meals we can both have. But I think if I am having a low carb diet, pulses are not recommended and I'm not sure of other sources of protein.


I am open to correction, but I don't think a very low carb diet is manageable on a balanced vegan diet. But another good source of protein that's low carb is nuts, and if you like it, tofu (not my favourite thing!). Edamame beans are fab but possibly too carby at 10g a portion.


----------



## Martin Canty

Radders said:


> very low carb diet is manageable on a balanced vegan diet


With respect, I would disagree, many veggies (vegetables, not vegetarians) are high in soluble fiber & there are alternate sources of protein; the biggest problem I'd see is making up the deficiencies in vitamins, particularly B12. The problem that I saw (when I was hanging out with Vegan & Veggie types) is creating a balanced diet in the first place (particularly in not loading the carbs), though this comment is in hindsight as in our 20's most of us had no idea about nutrition.

Just checked my freezer & shelled Edamame come to about 5g Net Carbs for a 141g serving (actually I use 1 serving between the 2 of us, so even less.....

Over the weekend I watched a presentation by Dr. Mark Hyman (Eat Fat Get Thin) & while he was promoting his book & diet plans, one of the take-always is that we are eating too much meat & should think of meat as an accompaniment rather than a main constituent of our meal.


----------



## Radders

Martin Canty said:


> With respect, I would disagree, many veggies (vegetables, not vegetarians) are high in soluble fiber & there are alternate sources of protein; the biggest problem I'd see is making up the deficiencies in vitamins, particularly B12.
> 
> Just checked my freezer & shelled Edamame come to about 5g Net Carbs for a 141g serving (actually I use 1 serving between the 2 of us, so even less.....
> 
> Over the weekend I watched a presentation by Dr. Mark Hyman (Eat Fat Get Thin) & while he was promoting his book & diet plans, one of the take-always is that we are eating too much meat & should think of meat as an accompaniment rather than a main constituent of our meal.



You're right, I don't know where I got the 10g figure from, I stand corrected. The B12 thing was one of the issues, plus getting the complete range of amino acids. Not impossible maybe but definitely a challenge, especially if like me you can't stand tofu!


----------



## bilbie




----------



## Martin Canty

Ha!!! I wasn't going to go there, I even refrained from calling them "The Great Unwashed".....


----------

